# SF M6 - Buy now or wait for deals or replacement model?



## iceagecaver (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the look and power of the M6 with the crenulated bezel. I can get one from Action Lights for $399 including 24 free 123As and find myself tempted.

But, I did some research on this site and it looks like the M6 has been around for a long time and maybe due for a replacement. I looked through the 2008 SF catalogue and they are still making it. But, if the M6 is dated (and in desperate need of a rechargeable option due to its power hungry ways), maybe I should see what 2009 offers, especially if they offer something with a longer handle that can take 3 more 123as for a few more minutes of run time.

My only fear is that SF is moving in a design direction I am not too keen on, making lights like the Dominator which just don't scream toughness. Bright, sure, but not tough looking. Hopefully they keep some military-looking lights in their lineup.

Anyone know why the Beast II isn't on Surefire's website as an available product?


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 9, 2008)

iceagecaver said:


> But, I did some research on this site and it looks like the M6 has been around for a long time and maybe due for a replacement. I looked through the 2008 SF catalogue and they are still making it. But, if the M6 is dated (and in desperate need of a rechargeable option due to its power hungry ways), maybe I should see what 2009 offers, especially if they offer something with a longer handle that can take 3 more 123as for a few more minutes of run time.



I wouldn't hold your breath. Nothing was announced at SHOT Show 2008, and even if it was, that would be no guarantee that the product would be available the same year. Surely adding 3 more SF123a to the M6 would just make its "power hungry ways" worse? Having said that, I have little doubt that a 9x SF123a M6 (M9?) is sitting on PK's desk with all the other prototypes we may never see. 



> My only fear is that SF is moving in a design direction I am not too keen on, making lights like the Dominator which just don't scream toughness. Bright, sure, but not tough looking. Hopefully they keep some military-looking lights in their lineup.



Aesthetics aren't really a prime consideration for SureFire. Form follows function. Keep in mind that the 10X Dominator is now quite an "old" model, and that plenty of "military-looking" (I assume this refers to HA aluminium lights such as the M6) have since been released. 

As for the 10X not being tough, I can assure you that it is. I would say that it is at least as tough, if not more so, than the M6. It's best not to think of SureFire's non-aluminium/Nitrolon based lights as "plastic", which conjures up images of fragile, cheap lights. The materials used for the 10X are extremely durable. 

I'd suggest that if the M6 appeals to you, and you have a use for it, then go for it. SureFire have ceased R&D on new incandescent models as far as I'm aware, so you won't be seeing any major changes to the M6 (think of update/changes of incandescent models such as the 6PD). 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 9, 2008)

The only real "replacements" to the M6 that I can see in SF's future are the smaller HID models they're coming out with, but I'll be surprised if those end up costing less than $1,000. If you want an M6, then go for it. The light has so many upgrade and modification routes right now that this really is the best time to get one.


----------



## ugrey (Apr 9, 2008)

I would not wait to buy an M6. LEDs are getting close in output. The UB2 is supposed to be 400 lumens but it has not been released yet. The release date is about October of this year. But SF has been late on many, many projected products so, it may not be out this year. An LED flashlight, with more than 500 SureFire lumens, may not be out for 1.5 to 2 years. Are you willing to wait that long? SF is putting a great deal of time and money into HIDs. I hope they can solve the instant on and restrike problems. There are much better, much brighter lights on the way, but who knows when.

P.S. I want a SureFire M9. Come on PK, add 3 more batteries and a new bulb. Just get your magic wand out and make magic.


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 9, 2008)

ugrey said:


> The UB2 is supposed to be 400 lumens but it has not been released yet. The release date is about October of this year. But SF has been late on many, many projected products so, it may not be out this year.



I think it's best to keep in mind that most of the "release dates" of SureFire products are just guesstimates made by CPF members that have then been popularized and mistaken for an official announcement.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Taboot (Apr 9, 2008)

On ebay, you can usually find a NIB one for $310 or even a little less. Check what brand of 123s they are going to give you too. From what I've gathered, certain 123s perform better than others in the M6. For example, Surefire brand and Duracell Ultras work well. 

I wouldn't be surprised if the old M6 is still being sold for years to come. You can make it rechargeable several different ways. Just do a search on CPF. I chose the "buy a grunch of 123s" alternative for now.

I think the 10X is tough as nails from what I've read. 



iceagecaver said:


> I like the look and power of the M6 with the crenulated bezel. I can get one from Action Lights for $399 including 24 free 123As and find myself tempted.
> 
> But, I did some research on this site and it looks like the M6 has been around for a long time and maybe due for a replacement. I looked through the 2008 SF catalogue and they are still making it. But, if the M6 is dated (and in desperate need of a rechargeable option due to its power hungry ways), maybe I should see what 2009 offers, especially if they offer something with a longer handle that can take 3 more 123as for a few more minutes of run time.
> 
> ...


----------



## adamlau (Apr 9, 2008)

Buy the M6 and be done with it. If a replacement model comes along next year, buy it and then sell the M6 if need be.


----------



## cqbdude (Apr 9, 2008)

Replacement? There is something wrong with the M6?? :shrug:I just bought 3 of them..:naughty:

The M6 is perfect in every way.... I love the M6....not for everyday carry but it makes me smile every time I turn it on..:twothumbs


----------



## IcantC (Apr 9, 2008)

cqbdude said:


> Replacement? There is something wrong with the M6?? :shrug:I just bought 3 of them..:naughty:
> 
> The M6 is perfect in every way.... I love the M6....not for everyday carry but it makes me smile every time I turn it on..:twothumbs


 
+1! Except, I do not have 3. I usethe FiveMega 3x17670 rechargeable option. It is great and I love it! I use it with the MN61 and is brighter than the MN21, with longer battery life!

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=192233

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=189699





I did not wait and purchased one, it is definately a great light. Brighter, smaller and lighter than my 2d ROP.


----------



## LumenMan (Apr 9, 2008)

Agreed !! :thumbsup: I love my Surefire M6 with the MN21 lamps.


I was wondering what types of "mods" are available for the M6? I prefer a non-rechargeable battery system. Forgive my question, but since I'm a newbie I'm trying to soak up all of the info that's available from this great forum


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 9, 2008)

Taboot said:


> Check what brand of 123s they are going to give you too. From what I've gathered, certain 123s perform better than others in the M6. For example, Surefire brand and Duracell Ultras work well.



I would certainly stick to SF123a in an M6. Considering the extremely high strain the cells are put under, it can be dangerous to try to save a few pennies by using cheaper brand CR123a.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## cqbdude (Apr 9, 2008)

There are many threads talking about the M6...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/183072&highlight=m6+guardian

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/189956&highlight=m6+guardian

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/142517&highlight=m6+guardian

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/110217&highlight=m6+guardian

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159186&highlight=m6+guardian

Here is a nice mod...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169932&highlight=m6+guardian

These are just a few...and some that IcantC just pointed out..

I love one of mine that is running 3 x 17670 firing a MN61....
The other has a Tower Led Module and the other is running the stock MN21 with 6 x cr123.

If these theads dont make you get an M6 right now, then maybe you dont need one..

But good luck....

BTW..I didnt really need one either ,but I had to have one...if you are a flashaholic like a lot of us here, its one of the lights that is a must have..
And if you get one and decide later that you dont like it...you can resell for a pretty good price...


----------



## adamlau (Apr 9, 2008)

Some additional mods:

M6 + WA 01185 + Bi-Pin MN Socket + 3x17670 Battery Holder + 3x17670 (AW 17670 or Pila 600S)

M6 + Philips 5761 + Bi-Pin MN Socket + Extension For 2 "C" Rechargeable Cells + AW Protected C x 2

M6 + WA 01111 + Bi-Pin MN Socket + Extension For 2 "C" Rechargeable Cells + AW Protected C x 2

M6 + MN61 + 3x17670 Battery Holder + 3x17670 (AW 17670 or Pila 600S)

M6 + LF HO-M6R + Bi-Pin MN Socket + 3x17670 Battery Holder + 3x17670 (AW 17670 or Pila 600S)


----------



## cqbdude (Apr 9, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Some additional mods:
> 
> M6 + WA 01185 + Bi-Pin MN Socket + 3x17670 Battery Holder + 3x17670 (AW 17670 or Pila 600S)
> 
> ...



But which one is your favourite....??

BTW..thanks for the mod list..


----------



## Patriot (Apr 9, 2008)

Taboot said:


> On ebay, you can usually find a NIB one for $310 or even a little less. Check what brand of 123s they are going to give you too. From what I've gathered, certain 123s perform better than others in the M6. For example, Surefire brand and Duracell Ultras work well.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the old M6 is still being sold for years to come. You can make it rechargeable several different ways. Just do a search on CPF. I chose the "buy a grunch of 123s" alternative for now.
> 
> I think the 10X is tough as nails from what I've read.




Agreed, the M6 is a great light and worth owning I just wouldn't pay $400 for it. I saw one NIB for $295 at the CPF Marketplace about two weeks ago. Of course it sold quickly but M6s under $325 are fairly common.


----------



## seery (Apr 9, 2008)

iceagecaver said:


> Anyone know why the Beast II isn't on Surefire's website as an available product?


The Beast II is built to order and can have a lead time of up to one year.
Ordered mine October of 2006 and took delivery November 2007, it was
well worth the wait. 

Before procuring a Beast II, the M6's were a main staple. But the Beast II's
12 LED's, rechargeable and primary handles, amazing beam attributes, and
incredibly versatile charging system has taken me down to just 2 M6's that
don't get used much anymore.

The M6 is an amazing light. Don't worry about what's over the horizon, treat
yourself to an M6 and make certain to get a few MN15 bulbs to go with it.


----------



## Illum (Apr 9, 2008)

there will always be better lights in the future. The M6 once represented the best of Surefire. If your mind set is to get the "best/up to date light" then you'll be left with no lights and alot of frustration year after year.

Everyone needs a Surefire M series, they're just that awesome*

*its awesomeness depends on the size of your wallet or the stock of lithiums you own. If your committed I'd suggest getting started in gathering the parts you need to turn the soon-to-be-yours M6 into a soon-to-be-yours rechargeable M6 before going out on a foggy "new moon" night and enjoy its awesomeness 

_EDIT:  2ND RUN OF 3X17670 HOLDERS HAS OPENED! _


----------



## adamlau (Apr 9, 2008)

cqbdude said:


> ...which one is your favourite...?


M6 + WA 01185 + Bi-Pin MN Socket + 3x17670 Battery Holder + 3x17670 (Pila 600S). Achieves excellent distance and flood with acceptable runtimes.


----------



## RichS (Apr 9, 2008)

adamlau said:


> M6 + WA 01185 + Bi-Pin MN Socket + 3x17670 Battery Holder + 3x17670 (Pila 600S). Achieves excellent distance and flood with acceptable runtimes.



I just picked up one of the 3x17670 battery holders ...excuse me......and am trying to decide what bulb to use with it. I think I'll go with an MN61 initially, but I'd like to go with the 1185 when more of the MN bi-pin holders become available. What is the runtime with the 1185 in that config?


----------



## adamlau (Apr 9, 2008)

1600 / 3400 = 0.47 x 60 = 28 minutes of runtime. But because the draw is slightly over 2C, I tend to burst the setup instead of allowing for continuous runs.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 9, 2008)

Just go buy one, or two, or three of these fine SureFire.M6s. . .Maybe, possibly the only regret is not having one. . . :wave:


----------



## LED61 (Apr 10, 2008)

adamlau said:


> 1600 / 3400 = 0.47 x 60 = 28 minutes of runtime. But because the draw is slightly over 2C, I tend to burst the setup instead of allowing for continuous runs.


 
Adamlau, why are you setting the Bi Pin Mn socket as a requirement for the MN61 + FM 3x17670 ? just wondering I think it is not necessary.


----------



## adamlau (Apr 10, 2008)

LED61 said:


> ...why are you setting the Bi Pin Mn socket as a requirement for the MN61 + FM 3x17670...I think it is not necessary.


Cut and paste did me in this time. You are correct, post edited to reflect the correction. :thanks:.


----------



## petrev (Apr 10, 2008)

CLHC said:


> Just go buy one, or two, or three of these fine SureFire.M6s. . .Maybe, possibly the only regret is not having one. . . :wave:


 
+1 . . .

and phone / email Mike at OpticsHQ.com for a great price


----------



## Wattnot (Apr 10, 2008)

Which rechargeable mod matches or exceeds the stock, fresh out of the box M6 that you guys know and love so much? I'm assuming "stock" for everyone here is the 500 lumen version (the MN21 lamp?).


----------



## adamlau (Apr 10, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> Which rechargeable mod matches or exceeds the stock...MN21...



M6 + WA 01185 + Bi-Pin MN Socket + 3x17670 Battery Holder + 3x17670 (AW 17670 or Pila 600S)

M6 + Philips 5761 + Bi-Pin MN Socket + Extension For 2 "C" Rechargeable Cells + AW Protected C x 2

M6 + WA 01111 + Bi-Pin MN Socket + Extension For 2 "C" Rechargeable Cells + AW Protected C x 2

M6 + MN61 + 3x17670 Battery Holder + 3x17670 (AW 17670 or Pila 600S)


----------



## Wattnot (Apr 10, 2008)

Of those 4 links above, only the bottom one appeals to me. The reason is that after messing with making a Mag85, I still consider it a novelty light, not for serious "bump in the night" type use. I had to futz around so much with getting the lamp to fit tightly in the socket and some other minor issues that I doubt I would take an M6 and do that type of mod to it. I'm always worried about flashing it and I'm told it only lives for 10 hours of use anyway. Doesn't sound like a scenario I want to find myself in with an M6.

The MN61, from what little I've learned poking around on SF's site, is a 350 lumen lamp. How is it beating the MN21? Are you overdriving it? What is the lamp life?


----------



## IcantC (Apr 10, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> Of those 4 links above, only the bottom one appeals to me. The reason is that after messing with making a Mag85, I still consider it a novelty light, not for serious "bump in the night" type use. I had to futz around so much with getting the lamp to fit tightly in the socket and some other minor issues that I doubt I would take an M6 and do that type of mod to it. I'm always worried about flashing it and I'm told it only lives for 10 hours of use anyway. Doesn't sound like a scenario I want to find myself in with an M6.
> 
> The MN61, from what little I've learned poking around on SF's site, is a 350 lumen lamp. How is it beating the MN21? Are you overdriving it? What is the lamp life?


 

Yes it is being overdriven, see the chart I posted above. I have that setup and can attest to it being brighter than the MN21 on 6 CR123s.

I think AdamLau posted beamshots. Oh here found it

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193060

If someoen can make an animated gif, it might be easier to see. I did notice a difference when I went outside and tried it. I rather use a SF lamp since it is easier to swap and replace.


----------



## cqbdude (Apr 10, 2008)

IcantC said:


> Yes it is being overdriven, see the chart I posted above. I have that setup and can attest to it being brighter than the MN21 on 6 CR123s.
> 
> I think AdamLau posted beamshots. Oh here found it
> 
> ...



To me...its not a big difference....I love them both...they are both really bright..

You will find yourself using your MN61 being powered by 3 17670 rechargeables more than using the MN21 with 6 CR123's.


----------



## Wattnot (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow. Thanks for the link. Yes, I did read that thread not long ago but back then I didn't know what it all meant (I didn't know the lamp numbers) and now I do. 

Nice. Very impressive. I see the 30 minute runtime in your chart. What is your lamp life with the 3x17670?


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 11, 2008)

I noticed surefire makes it possible to update the 6p so that it's essentially the newer LED version 6p- so is this an exeption to the rule, or does SF generally like to keep things backwards-compatible? Maybe whenever they come out with an LED guardian, they'll do the same thing for it?

BTW on that runtime/output graph, would someone explain to me why it is that all of the curves are relatively smooth, except for the mn21 on primaries? Not why it drops so quickly, but why at ~14min mark, does it immediately spike down to 10% then right back up to 70%... in _seconds?!_


----------



## petrev (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi

Just a guess - but it has been observed that the MN21 causes primaries to have thermal problems when trying to do full runs and the cells die prematurely due to heat stress - looks like the graph was stopped and restarted after the cells had cooled and recovered !

Another good reason to use rechargeables such as 3x17670 +MN61

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Wattnot (Apr 16, 2008)

There is a new thread from today where a member flashed TWO expensive MN61's on 3 rested 17670's. 

Yikes - ouch - ouch. 

I'm going to have to sit back and  this for a while.


----------



## BSBG (Apr 16, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> There is a new thread from today where a member flashed TWO expensive MN61's on 3 rested 17670's.
> 
> Yikes - ouch - ouch.
> 
> I'm going to have to sit back and  this for a while.



If you want to push the envelope, sometimes you have to pay the price . Seriously, he was quite unlucky - many others have had no problems with 3x17670 with the MN60 or 61.


----------



## Illum (Apr 16, 2008)

petrev said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a guess - but it has been observed that the MN21 causes primaries to have thermal problems when trying to do full runs and the cells die prematurely due to heat stress - looks like the graph was stopped and restarted after the cells had cooled and recovered !
> 
> ...


 
Seery has made a thread on driving the M6 using titanium cells and mentioned thermal shutdowns as a common occurance with "lesser" quality cells and the absence of thermal shutdowns when using surefire cells. I'm not sure whether continuously running the M6 throughout the life of its batteries was discussed during the design of the light. Though its very likely given the generous thermal estate the lamp has, I find the "thermal shutdown" to be of reassurance that there are safety features built into these cells 



Wattnot said:


> There is a new thread from today where a member flashed TWO expensive MN61's on 3 rested 17670's.
> 
> Yikes - ouch - ouch.
> 
> I'm going to have to sit back and  this for a while.


 
well, MN61s aside...I've already ordered a LF-HO-M6R to compensate. for the price of two MN61s from surefire I could've bought 3 M6R lamps from lighthound

in case anyones looking for a good deal on an M6 
THERES ONE IN CPFM MARKED FOR $250!


----------



## 1wrx7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> well, MN61s aside...I've already ordered a LF-HO-M6R to compensate. for the price of two MN61s from surefire I could've bought 3 M6R lamps from lighthound
> 
> in case anyones looking for a good deal on an M6
> THERES ONE IN CPFM MARKED FOR $250!


 

Thanks for the link to my sales thread:grouphug: Someone should be happy.


----------



## Illum (Apr 16, 2008)

1wrx7 said:


> Thanks for the link to my sales thread:grouphug: Someone should be happy.



knowing DM51s close competition with TTrans97 I sent him a PM at the same time, but since it usually takes awhile before DM51 reads it. Personally I'd buy it if I have the money. a M6 for $250 is to die for


----------



## DM51 (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL - no competition - ttran's M6 collection is better than mine, as he has examples of all the variants.

In any case, I have just made a modest investment in a certain other piece of illumination eqpt :devil:, so I'm skint, lol, and not in the market for another M6. 

Good advice above from Adamlau, Petrev and others. Wattnot, do not dismiss the 1185/3x17670 option so lightly - it is the best of the bunch, and brighter than any of the others. That makes it _very good indeed_.

FM should soon be releasing another run of MN bi-pin sockets, so that will be the way to go. I just hope he's making enough of them...

Edit - more on topic: purely my opinion, but I doubt we'll see _any_ M6 incan replacement from SF at any stage, or indeed much further research at all into developing any of their incan range. 

They are clearly going the LED and HID route, with the UA2 & UB2 taking over from the high end incans, and the new HIDs taking things further. 

However, Size 15s is the undisputed authority on this, and he may have other (much better informed) views.


----------



## petrev (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi

While waiting for FM to do more adapters my old DIY method might be of use ?

*DIY SF-MN21 (MNxx) to BiPin Conversion *

Cheers
Pete


----------



## plasmaman (Apr 17, 2008)

Everyone needs an M6!
It just handles sooooo nicely, and has one of the best reflectors (for its size) ever IMO.
The beam is just the right balance between flood and throw to make it one of the best users for every occasion.
Throw in the power/bulb combinations and it just gets better.
I run either 1185 in an FM adapter on 3S2P AW CR123's in the standard SF holder, OR (thanks to Petrev for the gizmo) 5761 in a modded MN bulbholder on 2 AW C cells without the need for an extender.
Bizarrely (must be something to do with resistance of the M6 setup), the 5761 fires up quite happily time after time and has never flashed.
Both great outputs, better runtime on the 5761/C combination.
If you are thinking about an M6 - get one and you won't regret it.
:welcome:


----------



## IcantC (Apr 17, 2008)

Get the M6 if you can and have a use for it. I love this light, it makes all my other lights look so sickly and weak.


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't have all the variants...I'm missing the one that *Leukos *has. If that sucker goes on sale, I'll gladly put down $350 for it. Excellent/mint condition, that is. 

And I'm not competing with anyone in terms of collection size...haha. There are plenty of others here that have quite amazing collections! *DM51* included, with his three black A2's. Holy cow! 

I just wish that all the true Surefire lovers out there would at least try out an M6. That light is an amazing light and as a good friend once told me..."a light is much more than just lumen output". But boy oh boy, that sucker puts out a ton of light!

I tried out my new Transgressor last night and *cqbdude*'s M6 with the MN61 bulb and 3x17670 setup blew it out of the sky with throw. (Granted, the Transgressor was meant to be a flood light.) Then we tried the LF M6R bulb and that was no comparison. So you hear me, *Illum_the_Nation*??? Forget about the M6R bulb and try another MN61! (I don't mean to bash LF lamps. I'm sure the M6R bulb will work great with 6 RCRs, as how it was meant to be used...but in this case, the MN61 was way brighter.)


----------



## cqbdude (Apr 17, 2008)

Tung and I had a great time playing with his Monster Milky M3 mod...
That M3 was awesome...for the size..its got plenty of flood but still have the throw ..

next time we meet we will get some beamshots...

But the M6 with the MN61 bulb and the 17670 combo is awesome..by far my favorite combo for my M6.


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 17, 2008)

cqbdude said:


> Tuan and I had a great time playing with his Monster Milky M3 mod...
> That M3 was awesome...for the size..its got plenty of flood but still have the throw ..
> 
> next time we meet we will get some beamshots...
> ...



Who's Tuan?


----------



## Illum (Apr 17, 2008)

I hear ya 

I'm unpacking my dremel and preparing to cut open one of my MN61s and prepared to mount in a 1185


----------



## cqbdude (Apr 17, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> Who's Tuan?



Opps sorry Tung...

Typing too fast...


----------



## petrev (Apr 17, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I hear ya
> 
> I'm unpacking my dremel and preparing to cut open one of my MN61s and prepared to mount in a 1185




Hi Illy,

WA 1185 is a great choice because you don't need the slots - it fits straight into the central hole - Super cool mod for extra brightness and rechargeability. There's a photo in the DIY thread of the 1185 (Somewhere in post1)

Have Fun Dude
Pete


----------



## Wattnot (Apr 17, 2008)

Feel free to point me to a more appropriate thread . . . 

. . . but I was wondering where the best place is to buy a new M6 (price wise, of course) and which model is a good first one to have, and by first one I mean last one too!


----------



## Illum (Apr 17, 2008)

petrev said:


> Hi Illy,
> 
> WA 1185 is a great choice because you don't need the slots - it fits straight into the central hole - Super cool mod for extra brightness and rechargeability. There's a photo in the DIY thread of the 1185 (Somewhere in post1)
> 
> ...



I don't have the steadiness you do on the dremel werk. I duct taped the envelope nice and tight and sling shotted it down on the concrete driveway.
not the most wonderful sound but at least that prevented an actual lamp  while I was handling it...now as for glass shards...


----------



## DM51 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> Feel free to point me to a more appropriate thread . . .
> 
> . . . but I was wondering where the best place is to buy a new M6 (price wise, of course) and which model is a good first one to have, and by first one I mean last one too!


There is only 1 model of M6 - there have been minor modifications and improvements over the years, but essentially they are all the same and work equally well. There are 2 different choices of bezel, but that's about all.

My personal advice would be to buy through Optics HQ - do _*not*_ buy direct from Surefire. Send Mike or Kobi of OpticsHQ an e-mail or PM, then they'll know you are a CPFer and you will be well looked after.

Alternatively, keep your eye open in the Lights > Sell section of the MarketPlace. Good used ones do come up there from time to time, and most CPFers take such good care of their lights that you usually can't tell them from new.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 18, 2008)

> minor . . . improvements over the years


 
Can you elaborate on the improvements?


----------



## cyberpunk (Apr 18, 2008)

DM51 said:


> ...My personal advice would be to buy through Optics HQ - do _*not*_ buy direct from Surefire. Send Mike or Kobi of OpticsHQ an e-mail or PM, then they'll know you are a CPFer and you will be well looked after.


 
DM51 - why is that? Why do you recommend not buying directly from Surefire? Other than the free batteries that some vendors offer, is there something else I'm missing?

Thanks,


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 18, 2008)

cyberpunk said:


> DM51 - why is that? Why do you recommend not buying directly from Surefire? Other than the free batteries that some vendors offer, is there something else I'm missing?
> 
> Thanks,



PM sent. :thumbsup:


----------



## cyberpunk (Apr 18, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> PM sent. :thumbsup:


 
Thanks, ttran97 - much appreciated!


----------



## BSBG (Apr 18, 2008)

JNewell said:


> Can you elaborate on the improvements?



The tailcap was modified slightly, and the writing changed, I think.


----------



## mazingerz9 (Apr 18, 2008)

I just received my M6 two days ago from Surefire.com. Also came with free batteries. Also received my FM battery holder and waiting for some AW batteries to try out the MN61! Yeah! 

And! HO-M6R was ordered and being shipped right now.

Have not used it yet. Still in the original package. I'm planning to open and use it this weekend.

What I'm really looking forward to is ordering the Pentagonlight that Will Smith used in the movie I Am Legend.

Steven


----------



## kelmo (Apr 19, 2008)

Lots of good M6 deals going on in BST!

I picked up one at a good price with character marks included. So there was no honeymoon period. Now if I can just get it into wide open dark spaces. Haven't had the chance since gitting it.

You know you want one! Do it! Doooooooooooooo it...


----------



## Illum (Apr 21, 2008)

an M6 get together perhaps can be arranged sometime in the future...I can see it already

people like ants congregating from all directions sky bouncing M6s:nana:


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (May 25, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> I would certainly stick to SF123a in an M6. Considering the extremely high strain the cells are put under, it can be dangerous to try to save a few pennies by using cheaper brand CR123a.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


When I had an M4, I used it for a while initially with Panasonic CR123s, the cheap white ones from ebay..... They just couldn't handle the drain and would dim and shut off (thermal protection) very quickly with the high output lamp, better with the low output one, but still not good. Better performance with SF batteries, and Battery Station, which I normally use now with my M6.


----------



## WildChild (May 25, 2008)

RAF_Groundcrew said:


> When I had an M4, I used it for a while initially with Panasonic CR123s, the cheap white ones from ebay..... They just couldn't handle the drain and would dim and shut off (thermal protection) very quickly with the high output lamp, better with the low output one, but still not good. Better performance with SF batteries, and Battery Station, which I normally use now with my M6.



Those Panasonic from eBay were most likely fake Panasonic!!! If you still have some and it's written Matsushita Ele(s)tric instead of Matsushita Ele(c)tric, on them, throw them away!


----------

